# Does reverse sneezing ever warrant a vet visit?



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

I hate to be the kind of person that brings their pup to the vet for every little thing - I know most things are harmless, or will pass, etc. and normally this isn't something I'd worry a lot about, however, the question needs to be asked just because of the timing.

The facts:
19 week old wheaten terrier
Has had all vaccinations, including kennel cough, dewormed, etc.
Started reverse sneezing just over 2 weeks ago - started out only when he got excited (used to hiccup, now reverse sneezes), but now it happens more often - about 6-10 times a day.

The only reason I ask, is because he is getting neutered in just over 2 weeks. I know while he's "out" it won't cause an issue, but more worried about healing (does it strain anything in that end?). However, he's also gotten lethargic, but that could be due to growth spurt, since that's happened in the past.

It freaks him out for sure, and I've tried the rubbing throat thing, and it doesn't seem to help him and he keeps moving away when i try to cover his nostrils. But, I know the sneezing itself is harmless.

So.. do I bother with calling the vet, or is it something that won't affect the neuter, and just let it run it's course?


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

I would see if just calling the vet will work. About a week after adopting Stella (Schnorkie) she would reverse sneeze about 10 times a day-he gave me some allergy meds-stopped after first pill-it so looks like they are in distress when having them doesn't it? And since June she has only had one additional episode. Hope all gets better.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lots of young dogs/pups go through a reverse sneezing phase...he should be fine, but you could probably call the vet to ease your mind. I don't think it would do anything that woudl affect the neuter. Just try to grab the nose for a breath, usually that will stop it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

When we adopted Colt on Memorial Day weekend, he used to reverse sneeze several times every day. It just occurred to me seeing this thread that he hasn't done it in a couple months now. I don't know if it could have been nervousness being in a new situation or if he was allergic to something that was prevalent then and gone now. If it was the latter, I would expect it to start next spring again. 

At any rate, when he would start reverse sneezing, he would always look at me nervously like he was doing something wrong and I would just talk calmly to him saying something like "It's okay, take it easy" and he would usually stop on his own. If he would let me get close enough, I would just stroke his chin and throat area gently and he would stop then.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

As a puppy my EB Rita had the same thing. When she had one of these episodes I would rub her throat and talk very calmly to her. As she got older it happened less and less. She is now 6 and has one every once in awhile. Unless it's something that's happening all the time I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------

